# Trail food?



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Hey I am looking for some new trail food ideas

So far I just pack 3 nature valley protein bars for my longer rides and it's definitely not cutting it (they taste like ass too)

And to complicate things i would like to keep it as small as possible because I would like it all to fit into my frame bag

So what are my options,should I just bring a bunch of trail mix?


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

10-20 Majhoul dates usually set me up for such rides. 3-4 dates per break, tastes definitely better than any protein bar. There are some recipes for energy balls, made from dates, tahinni, popped rice and nuts (almonds and cashews). Also tastes much better than the plastic energy bars.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

Protein bars aren't the best for fueling during a ride, either home made or premade energy bars would be better, or gels. Most of my riding buddies eat Clif bars during rides.


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

The only problem with all these things - they are too sweet. So I take also a bit of low fat Iraqi cheese (it's 5%, it's dry, a little bit salty, and white, which means low cholesterol levels). With dates - it's sheer joy.


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Bacon wrapped dates. Bacon breaks up the sweetness.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Peanut butter sammiches is a staple. Fruit works well too, especially bananas. Check out a book called Feed Zone Portables. Awesome stuff in there. It's a whole recipe book designed around portable foods to eat while on the bike. There's a lot of rice based cakes, some sweet, some savory, all of them are good/tasty.

http://www.amazon.com/Feed-Zone-Por...pebp=1435868588203&perid=0AXZMZN3H95Y98Z0C3P7

Also check out Dr. Lim on youtube. He goes over some of the stuff that's in the book, which he wrote.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

Banana in pocket. They come wrapped and ready to go:thumbsup:


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Raspberry Newton's, baked sweet potatoes, PB&J, bananas, Clif bars, honey & P.B. sandwiches. You know, real food. Oh, and bacon, cause bacon makes everything better.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

tiretracks said:


> Oh, and bacon, cause bacon makes everything better.


If you didn't watch the above video...he's making maple bacon rice cakes. Very tasty!


----------



## Abagrizzli (May 28, 2012)

:skep: I don't believe you on bacon. You don't really mean that. Nobody really eats bacon - it's a scam. :skep:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I make individually-bagged, PBJ Sliders on Hawaiian Dinner Rolls. I store them in the jersey pockets, and pop one in my mouth when I feel hungry....without even stopping, since each slider makes one good mouthful of sammich.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for all the help....I wrote the post on the way to the store so I only saw the dates and trail mix idea and that worked realy well. Ill definetly incorporate more pb/j and bacon into my next ride 
because bacon


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)

I boil cheap hot dogs and pack three of them for the ride. MAN I LOVE HOT DOGS.


----------



## ilikecereal (Jan 8, 2015)

I put 1 carne asada super burrito in each of my jersey pockets. 1 pre ride, 1 during, and 1 for post ride recovery.


----------



## BlowtorchBob (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## Daniel de la Garza (Sep 5, 2015)

ilikecereal said:


> I put 1 carne asada super burrito in each of my jersey pockets. 1 pre ride, 1 during, and 1 for post ride recovery.


not sure if trolling or actually do that haha


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

Zachariah said:


> I make individually-bagged, PBJ Sliders on Hawaiian Dinner Rolls. I store them in the jersey pockets, and pop one in my mouth when I feel hungry....without even stopping, since each slider makes one good mouthful of sammich.


Yea this ended up being the winner for me...great for long rides since they don't give you stomach rot like some gels or energy bars, and super easy to eat while on the bike. I substitute the jelly for some bacon and honey on a few just to mix it up

And it's cheap


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Abagrizzli said:


> The only problem with all these things - they are too sweet. .....


Exactly!

I just can't understand the idea of having to eat anything during a bike ride, regardless of how long or hard it is.

This is the price you all pay for eating so many carbs, especially the refined ones.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Every ride I bring a box of raisins, a banana, a granola bar and some Shot Blocks.

I space the snacks out over the course of a 2-3 hour ride.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

A Snickers bar, a bag of Haribo Gummy bears, Swedish Fish, a banana, an Uncrustable PBJ.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

bananas never survive my trips.

they get so bruised and nasty looking. i still eat them, but it's not my go-to pack food.

i might bring a gel pack, but i would need to be a pretty long day for me to consider the menu on a ride.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Grok said:


> Exactly!
> 
> I just can't understand the idea of having to eat anything during a bike ride, regardless of how long or hard it is.
> 
> This is the price you all pay for eating so many carbs, especially the refined ones.


How long/far do you typically ride? 
It's hard for me to understand that it's hard for you to understand the idea of having to eat anything during a bike ride. Understood?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

If I ride more than a few hours I need something small..this isn't weird.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

I use dried fruit and salted nuts for the most part. My favorite snack from the trail are wild plums in the fall. I don't know why people don't use them for cooking at home, it only takes about 10 minutes to fill a gallon bag with them. They also work well as a dehydrated fruit if you have a dehydrater or dry fruit in the oven.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

I always carry GU gels and a Clif bar. I think I'm going to start making waffles and throwing them in the fridge... raison almond waffles with a little honey sounds awesome, and cheap! The Clif bars are too dense and the GU is just not enjoyable.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

LittleBitey said:


> How long/far do you typically ride?
> It's hard for me to understand that it's hard for you to understand the idea of having to eat anything during a bike ride. Understood?


My typical ride is 2.5 hours, most of it uphill. I do 3 - 4 rides a week from Apr to about now (starting to get too cold).

On Sundays I do it without eating at all (and include 20 min of weights first), and I time a good lunch for afterwards. During the week I bike after work before supper, so I make sure we have a good supper lined up....meat and veggies.

When you all understand the effects of sugar on your liver, and all carbs for that matter, you will realize that eating the way you do more than offsets any benefits from biking. It took me years to understand this but research it yourself. We ARE NOT made to eat every few hours, we are not made to eat so much sugar, grains and starches.


----------



## Singletrackd (May 3, 2015)

grok to be clear I don't really eat anything for my rides up to 4 hours. I just need to drink water and it seems I wont bottom out as long as I have been eating well the day before. The idea of this thread was to help me find new things to eat on trips that are longer than 6 hours when I need to somehow eat my lunch while riding my bike


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

For 6 hour rides I think you earn the right to eat anything you really enjoy eating.

I would try as much as possible to just avoid any sugars. The idea of hot dogs or bacon sound the best to me. If you can go 4 hours on just water you are probably more fat adapted than you think (this is a good thing), so try to eat protein and healthy fats as much as possible.

The idea of going on a 6 hour bike ride sounds amazing, what a way to spend the day.


----------



## Grok (Sep 4, 2015)

Forgot to add......Nuts would work well, packed with healthy calories from fat yet so easy to carry. A handful of almonds would give you quick and lasting energy.


----------



## INABIL (Apr 6, 2010)

I like to eat from the trail. Wild blueberries, rasberries, blackberries whatever is in season. Right now apples are in season and I pick them along the way. I want to learn all the wild edible plants in my woods.


----------

